# Melatonin



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Okay...where to start this. 

In my other thread I was talking about my trouble with Nadia and how she almost bit my son in law. I am trying to find something that will help her calm down so she can relax enough to think straight. Now I know that it would only be a temporary aid, but I am wondering if I can use Melatonin to calm her down when I know a situation might stress her out and put her over her threshold. The Melatonin that I have is only 3mg and I would start her out on half of that and see how it goes.

Nadia has always been a high strung dog-When I call her to come once she gets to me she circles me 3 times before sitting. I have Never ever been able to have her bring a toy right to me-and if I reach out for it she turns away. 

I gave her half of the 3mg today so I could work on her recall and the circling(neurotically). It worked! She came right to me every time I called her. She also brought her toy to me and started to set it in my lap. 

So, my questions are 1.would it be appropriate to give her Melatonin when I know a stressful situation is coming up? 2. Is it possible that Melatonin helps level out her hormones so she Can settle, relax and think straight? 

As for health - she had bloodwork when I first got her and all levels were normal. I had been told that she did have a litter of pups prior to my adopting her at 16mo. I had her spayed at 17-18 mo. All visits to the vet have resulted in clean bill of health. She did have separation anxiety for awhile when I got her but that has been over for a long time. I was told that as a pup she lived under the porch in the backyard and it was the same at home #2-an outside dog. 

Nadia has come such a long way from when I first brought her home so I really want to get her past this too. 
Thanks for your help in advance!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

yes, you can use melatonin.....good idea to start with 1/2 and see what happens........you can also use rescue remedy spray........thats faster if you need a quick fix........also Camomile works well to calm........no side effects to either of those last two.....


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yep, you can use it for this no problem. It works for a lot of dogs and is being used long term. Just make sure it's not packaged with any other vitamins/drugs and that it's not the sublingual kind. My behaviorist recommended this for one of my dogs. Didn't help, but didn't hurt either. I wish it worked for me like it did for you! We are trying to treat some neurotic behaviors (spinning, obsessive licking, obsessive eating/chewing certain random things like plastic containers, poop, etc).


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I use melatonin on my aussie,,,she is terrifed of thunderstorms, and I mean terrified, I sometimes wonder if she'll give herself a heartattack(

Anyhow, I started with the 3mg (she weighs in at 42 lbs) and then went to double that, it helps her , She isn't comatose, she is more 'content' I guess the word I would use, to lay at my feet during a tstorm, vs her previous behaviors.


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, melatonin is completely harmless and won't build up in the body so it's very easy to use. If you give too much, she'll just be a little sleepy if she's not used to the dose.

Funny how it affects animals differently. My older ferret has adrenal disease and we're waiting to do surgery until he improves a bit. A major component of medical therapy for them is 1-3mg given daily. My old guy went from being lethargic to his spunky normal self in a couple days.

I used to use it to help me sleep, but didn't notice a huge difference.

Great that it works on dogs. Have a certain female that can be a little neurotic sometimes


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

*Melatonin affects certain hormone levels in the body. It is not completely harmless.* It effects the adrenal system, the endocrine system, neurohormones, neurotransmitters, etc.

When given in the evening, it can help fight cancer. One study showed that when given in the morning, it can promote cancer. This is perhaps not surprising considering sleep cycles.

Melatonin also helps increase serotonin in the body. For dogs with mitral valve degeneration, this *might* increase the degeneration in the heart and bring the dog to congestive heart failure quicker than if not given. The serotonin connection with MVD is still being researched, but there is strong evidence pointing in this direction.

I do use it for thunderstorms. 

For chronic conditions, I would rather give a low dose consistently before bedtime, rather than sporadically during the day.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

LisaT, was that for humans or for dogs? My understanding was that it doesn't quite work the same way in dogs as it does humans. It makes me really sleepy but when I gave it to my dog it did absolutely nothing (and neither did trial rounds of prozac or elavil....we think she might need something serious like phenobarb, her brain is just haywire these days!). I really wish it HAD worked. The quality of life difference would have definitely been worth the risks.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I do believe it's similar in dogs and humans. But I also believe that it's individual, that is, individual humans and individual dogs will react to it differently.

Melatonin is used to treat Alopecia X in dogs, it affects some of the secondary sexual characterstics and adrenal issues - I think there are also frequently issues with ferrets, but I didn'tpay close attention to that. I don't know of other studies in dogs, but from what I can gather, I see no reasons why it wouldn't affect dogs and humans similarly, though things like dosages and clearance times should be different.

For Indy, it makes her sleepy. I use the sublingual form, but low dose, she doesn't need much. It completely knocks me out, but doesn't do the same for my coworker.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

So far it sounds okay. I do not intend to use it on a daily basis even, but more when I need to have her be more calm and relaxed, such as when I might have company that she is not familiar with. 

A point I wanted to hit on is that I am curious if this might be a sort of balancing act for her hormones. I have no doubt that Melatonin would affect each person and dog differently as all do. Maybe this is to her like Hormone Replace Therapy is to us? Long shot, I know! Oh and the kind I have is not the Bilingual kind. It is a 'vegetarian tablet'; it is a hard pill and I use a pill cutter to chop it in half


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I give it to Kacie and Onyx if there is a stormy day forcasted. It does help relax them, but doesn't knock them out. I have used it for Onyx when I took her to agility class the first couple of times(she has reactive issues) and she did well. It doesn't work though at the vet, where she really gets ramped up, she has to be aced for that. There is an anti anxiety drug that supposedly has no side effects made by Virbac: Virbac Animal Health | Other Virbac Brands
you do have to dose daily for effectiveness, but it may be an option for dogs with so much anxiety that they cannot relax or live a healthy mental life.
I am editing this to add that recently they put on this link that it shouldn't be used for dogs that show aggression, that wasn't there when this came out, so I wonder if there have been some episodes to warrant that warning...I almost put Onyx on it last Spring, due to her fear aggression and anxiety, I decided to stick with melatonin for the instances when we need it.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Zisso said:


> A point I wanted to hit on is that I am curious if this might be a sort of balancing act for her hormones.


This is why I think a very low dose on a regular basis would be better, if you get to the point you are using it on a fairly regular basis. I don't understand the full actions of melatonin, but it is also related to the hypothalamus, pituary, pineal gland axis, it can help macular degeneration, it can do a whole bunch of things. It would not at all surprise me if it was good for this type of anxiety stuff, and is probably a lot safer and better tolerated than many other things.

onyx'girl, I think there was a discussion of someone using an anti-anxiety med and having aggression issues that were startling - wish I could remember the details.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I do know that Ace can cause more aggression in an already reactive dog, so I could understand the drawbacks. I know also in Onyx's case, her hormones play a huge role in her personality. I wish I knew at the time of spaying her what I know now...


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Onyx'girl and LisaT, I posted this morning about my girl, Hildie, experiencing her first (that I have witnessed) seizure. She has anxiety and reactive issues and has been under a huge amount of stress with my mother's dog living with us for the past 2 1/2 months. I have been searching all over the internet since we came back from the vet's, looking for an alternative to traditional anti-seizure medications. Do either of you know whether melatonin has been used to decrease instances of seizures? I had wondered about seratonin levels, but how does the vet check for that? I'd be grateful for any other insights. 

Zisso,

I'm sorry, I didn't mean to hijack your post, but it seemed like there might be a connection.

Thanks to all for your willingness to share your knowledge and experiences!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Lisa, I think that brings me to the question of how low of a dose would suffice. Being that the pills are 3mgs and I gave her half of one today. I do not think that I would want to give any more than the half. 

I gave it to her mid morning, maybe around 10-11am. Just moments ago as she snoozed on the couch, I saw her twitching in her sleep(that dream twitch) for the first time ever. I managed to pick up my camera a little bit ago and take 3 pics of her snoozing-normally she watches me when I get it out and this time she didn't even flinch. Her whole demeanor is calmer, more relaxed and much more normal. 

If I thought I could give this to her on a daily basis without causing any long term damage, I would do it in a heart beat. I am going off to read more about it!

When I first got her last June she had seperation anxiety so bad that I Aced her. Even then I could only give her half of that dosage(can't remember how much it was) or she staggered like a drunk. I definitely am not going that route ever again. I felt horrid for doing that to her even tho it was for her safety while I had to be away.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Zisso, when I thought of using this for Indy, I was giving 1/2 mg nightly (she's 33 pounds). It didn't seem right for her, and I'm glad I stopped, because she has this heart condition with that serotonin connection. I will use it during thunderstorms though. I have 1 mg pills here.

You may not need to use it nightly, maybe every 2nd or 3rd night might be enough to help?

My colleague at work takes it nightly, and I probably should use it to get on a decent sleep schedule, though I would need very little. It's used for cancer prevention and all sorts of cool stuff. It's just not harmless for some individuals, and I would give it when the body would naturally make it, in the evening.

I'll be interested in any results that you have!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Bennett, I would not be surprised if melatonin helps some dogs. All of the neurotransmitter stuff is pretty complicated and I think there are probably LOTS of different reasons that dogs seize, which means what might help one dog would be different than what might help another.

I googled _melatonin __seizures _and it looks like for some dogs, the melatonin might be helpful.

If you try it, be sure to let us know what type of results you did or didn't get!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I agree with Lisa on this one, depends on the dog. I'm not sure I would use this as a daily thing, as Lisa said, maybe every other day? If 1/2 works, great use it ! I'm not sure a dog can build up an immunity to it or not?

I tried it on one of my gsd's at one point he was thunderphobic as well, and didn't touch it..so, it's kind of an experiment )


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Bennett-no worries! By all means if there is help for you here you should get it here  

I am thinking we might be on to something here!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Here is what I decided to do:

First of all I have to take Z in tomorrow for shots so I am going to talk this over with my vet. Unfortunately, I don't really expect her to know much about it. Then...

For a trial period, I am going to give her 1/4 of a 3mg pill every other evening, before bedtime. I want to see if it will help her in that low dosage on a regular basis, so think to start, two weeks. 

Today I did not give her any and I can see the difference in her behavior. She is back to wound up. Spinning when she holds her toys wanting me to play; pacing for no reason at all. Being neurotic. It is like she is tense, 24/7. 

Hopefully my vet Does know something and will have good input for us all  I will ask if dogs can build up an immunity to it, so what else can you all think of that I should ask her?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Why are you having Z vaccinated?????? I wouldn't, no need to (unless rabies required by law), and it may make her current issues worse.

About the vet knowledge on melatonin, I would guess t they probably don't know much.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Sorry for the mix up-

Naida is the one with issues and that I have been trying Melatonin on. 
Zisso needs rabies(required by law) and he needs parvo- 

I have a friend who I go visit about twice a month and within the last year one of her dogs had parvo. She did spray her yard with a bleach solution, but I don't know if I trust that. Should I ask for a titer instead of the shot? I thought I heard that titers were more expensive and right now I am really not in a position to spend any extra cash at all.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Okay, you worried me there, or I was mixed up, but I understand now! I was confused about the he's and she's......

As for the parvo shots, I am assuming Zisso had puppy shots, then a booster in 2008, and then a booster in 2009? He doesn't need anymore parvo shots, doesn't need titers. If those shots didn't give him sufficient immunity, the new shot won't either. Save your $$$$ !!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Thanks Lisa!
I was actually wrong- it is Parvo and Bordatella that he was supposed to get, so I will cancel the appt. His last Parvo vac was 1/13/09, and I am sure the people I got him from did do all the puppy shots and the booster. 

Nadia, luckily is not due for anything at all  Except a 1/4 tab of Melatonin~!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

A dog that has had several rounds of vaccines shouldn't need anymore, ever, except rabies by law. If you are concerned, about 7 years down the road, then run some titers.

The bacterial vaccines, like Bordatella or lepto, may not last that long, but they are often not that effective, and many folks don't use them at all.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Zisso,

I talked to my vet today about melatonin to decrease the likelihood of Hildie
having more seizures. He wasn't sure it would help, but didn't think it would hurt--just thought it was an unecessary experiment. He also didn't think it would really be effective helping with her anxiety. So now I'm not sure whether to simply take his word for it, or give it a try. 

I hope it works for your girl. I just read your other post describing what happened with your son in law. I'm so sorry for your distress. I know how awful you feel--Hildie has had an impact on who wants to come to our house, as well. But it sounds like the leash is a good option. I'm just wondering, do your other family members do NILIF with Nadia,as well? When my trainer first came to my house, Hildie barked furociously, but Julie just ignored her at first, then offered treats for acceptable interactions. By the end of the visit, Hildie was off leash and lying happily at Julie's feet while we sat and talked. 

Pardon the psychoanalysis here, but if your son in law feels you have her under control on the leash, do you think he might be more cooperative and help you with training? Maybe it's a bit of a control issue for him, as well. He might feel powerless with Nadia loose, but be more accomodating if he feels he is helping to make things happen rather than just being the recipient of the action? I have an 8 year old daughter and the best way to get her to go along with something I want to do is to give her some of the responsibility, as well. Just a thought. 

I'll keep you in my thoughts and hope good things happen to turn around your situation on all fronts!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

This is not an area that your vet will know about Bennett. Most vets underestimate the value of different kinds of supplements.


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

So I am discovering, LisaT! I have been seriously considering consulting a veterinary nutritionist at the specialty clinic near us. Do you have any experience with this kind of specialty in veterinary medicine? Just wondering how open the vet./nutritionist will be to things other than commercial foods.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Bennett, I strongly doubt that my son in law will do much to help, only because he and my daughter, along with their two daughters are active in many different venues. They have several activities for the kids, my SOL is looking for work and caring for the kids while my daughter works. I just dont have a lot of options to have people come help me. When they do come over, the dogs are the last thing on their mind. Even if I begged them to help with NILIF, I doubt they would remember by the time they got here-they are simply _Not_ dog people and don't care much about them. 

So far, the melatonin has shown good results. Nadia is normally wound up by 7-8 am ready for a good game of cathc, but seems content to just relax on the floor right now. I gave her 1/4 of a 3mg tablet at bedtime last night. I think this is the right thing for my girl  I will be evr so happy if that is all it takes, but I am still only going to give it to her every other night for now so I can see how it goes,.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The melatonin wipes me out, so you will have to carefully determine the line between calm and overly tired. If you think you are seeing "tired", then just put an extra day between the doses. So glad it seems to be working, how great!

Bennett, years ago I went to a verinary nutritionist - it was a disaster. Very high grain, conventional approach, which is not what my girl needed. That's when I went out on my own, figured I couldn't screw her up anymore than they were  


Not every nutritionist may be that way - like a Monica Segal for example, is much more flexible. Guess it all depends on their philosophy on what should be in a dog diet. Maybe ask if they formulate raw, if they say no, that tells you something, maybe.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

This is an interesting conversation. One of my professors is a neurologist, and my last biology professor did research on melatonin.

With that said, I would NOT take, nor would I give it to my animals. 
As Lisa said, vets aren't going to know, or be able to give you an educated answer regarding this. There is plenty of scientific research you can find online, as well as consulting a professional that is knowledgeable.
Melatonin has caused seizures in some, so I wouldn't say there is no risk. Additionally, did you know body builders use it as a substitute for steroids? That should cause some concern as well. Also, it may affect metabolism, as some studies show.

Additionally, when supplementing hormones in the body, there are a lot of possible variables in the body's reaction. Stopping that supplement may also result in withdrawals, especially when supplementing neurotransmitters.

If you know anything about drugs and addictions, you may be aware of serotonin, which is where melatonin is derived. Something else that comes to mind is that my mom, who is on thyroid medications for having an under-active thyroid will now have to be on those medications for life, because now that she is supplementing those hormones her thyroid will completely stop producing them. I would have concern that supplementing melatonin would have a similar effect, and very likely have negative effects such as insomnia, depression, anxiety, and other conditions that melatonin supplements are often used to treat, if it no longer used. Especially if someone had abnormally low levels to begin with.

"The precursor to melatonin is serotonin, a neurotransmitter that itself is derived from the amino acid tryptophan. Within the pineal gland, serotonin is acetylated and then methylated to yield melatonin." (from the link below)

Here is an excellent link regarding melatonin, you should definitely have some kind of knowledge of it before taking or giving it:
Pineal Gland and Melatonin


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

MTAussie-Thank you for the link. I just finished reading it. I wonder if any new studies have been since its writing in 2003. 

I can say this about Nadia: The day I gave her half of 3mg, I could actually get thru to her. We actually made progress that day in OB as well as in her nipping behavior. She seemed to be able to process what I was teaching. 

Yesterday I gave her NO melatonin. She was difficult to manage. She started the day hyper and continued that frame of mind throught the day. When I say she was difficult to manage what happens is...it is like she is always in a hurry to do the next thing-be it going out(NILIF is very strained because she is sooo very hyper) or simply getting an ear scratched or pat on the head. 

Last night I gave her 1/4 of a 3mg pill- she rested easier last night. She was not so jumpy that I couldn't flinch without her reacting by jumping up ready to go like she normally is. 

Today, no Melatonin again. She is difficult. She is hyper. I honestly get sooo frustrated when it takes her three spins to slow down enough to sit for me. Sometimes it is all I can do to not raise my voice at her! Maybe I am the one who needs the Melatonin!!


----------



## Bennett (Nov 17, 2009)

Zisso,

I'm sorry and didn't mean to speak out of turn. I didn't know all the particulars of the situation, and I do understand now how you really can't expect the additional help from family. I wish it were easier for you to find someone who could help. I'll keep you in my thoughts and hope things begin to work out for you and for Nadia. 

LisaT, thanks for the heads up. When I mentioned to my vet that I didn't think corn was very good for dogs--especially when it's the first ingredient listed in a food--his answer was that if they tolerate it and you know they have a sensitive system, why would you want to change. I like my vet -- he and his wife (also a vet) are good friends of mine and truly good and caring people, but sometimes they seem a little stuck in a certain way of thinking. So I'll be polite and explore other options. But asking questions first is one good way to find out how open a nutritionist is to alternatives. 

MTAussie, thanks for the information regarding melatonin. I read the link and am also wondering if there is any connection between light, melatonin production and migraines (mine are a result of light sensitivity). Hildie has not had another observed seizure, so I'm going to wait and watch before I do anything else. Zisso, I hope you get good results with the low dosage --sounds good so far.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Bennett, no need to apologize at all! You did not speak out ot turn or anything. Sometimes my frustration tends to overwhelm me and I din't mean for it to extend to the forum. 

It would be nice to get dog people to come help, but we will manage and will overcome her issues one way or the other  I am determined!


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Update:
Nadia has been calming down to a point that I can teach her good and appropriate behaviors. We have been working in the yard mostly proofing down/stays, recalls, etc. She would have Never ever been calm enough for the long down stay. I started adding my own distractions(posted a new thread on this) Put both dogs in a down/stay, walk 75feet to back of yard, and did jumping jacks with their fav toys inm y hands. A week ago, Nadia would have been on me in a split second...today I can do jumping jacks for a full minute and still have a solid stay as I walk back to the dogs. So I have to say that Melatonin _Does_ help!! That is the only thing that has changed from last week to this!

Also, I can walk her at the park and actually ask her to 'leave it' when she comes close to people and have her total attention on me as we pass a stranger!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a great update!! I find this really fascinating. 

What an improvement in her quality of life


----------



## pinkanml (Sep 3, 2007)

Glad to see that the melatonin has helped!

I hadn't checked this thread since I posted and wanted to apologize if I upset anyone when I said melatonin was harmless. To clarify, I meant this in the sense that there is nothing about it that would give me cause to hesitate or worry overmuch about whether to give it to anyone in reasonable health (dog, human or ferret) on a trial basis and see how well they tolerated it. It's not a particularly potent product (as in likely to cause a seizure or arrhythmia or something like that), and if it happens to have a stronger effect than intended, the effects are temporary and will wear off quickly with no harm done. Just like I will recommend a trial of diphenhydramine for a patient with mild insomnia without even batting an eye. It's a drug that is generally considered to be benign for the vast majority of people, along with such things as melatonin supplements. Of course, I am in human medicine, and can not 100% say the same for dogs 

And to answer the issue of whether replacing or augmenting hormone levels would cause havoc on the body's future ability to produce said hormone, that is where the beauty of homeostasis comes in. In a person with say half-optimal thyroid function, if they were to take thryoxine in such a dose that will replace the missing 50% and bring them to normal, the thryoid will continue to make its 50% of thyroxine. The hypothalamus will notice that the person has the desired concentration of free thyroid hormone in the blood and will reduce the amount of thyrotropin releasing hormone it produces, which in turn reduces the amount of thyroid stimulating hormone produced by the pituitary. This decrease in TSH, which signals the thyroid to make more thyroxine, will not cause the active portion of the thyroid to shut down or make less. When someone is hypothyroid, the TSH levels are extremely high, trying to force the underactive thyroid follicles to create more. The TSH level will reduce to the level required to keep the normal thryoid cells funtioning. This is why there are such a wide range of thyroxine doses that someone may need, as everyone has a different level of hypothyroidism, as well as a different optimal thyroid hormone level. 

Perhaps an easier and simpler example is how one must taper off of corticosteroids, such as prednisone, when given in significant doses for more than a few days. Yes, the addition of exogenous steroid will cause the adrenals to reduce production of glucocorticoids, as the hypothalamus will note the increased circulating levels and therefore slow down the adrenal activity. However, this is temporary and will only last as long as the person or dog is on the steroids. No, the body couldn't adjust to an immediate stoppage of the steroids, but when you taper the levels down over a few days, the hypothalamus does its job and releases more ACTH and the adrenals will return to producing normal levels.

While melatonin is indeed a hormone, it is not such a hormone as cortisol, estradiol, or thyroxine in terms of its significance to bodily function, especially in small amounts. In humans (and I would guess dogs as well), day-night cycles are not as major a factor in their physiology, such as compared to ferrets. A significant proportion of their bodily processes are related to daylight cycles, such as their metabolism, production of various other hormones, reproductive cycles, etc. This is messed up as they are often neutered too young and are kept indoors with artificial lights, which contributes to the extremely high rate of adrenal disease in pet ferrets because these cycles are so delicate and important for them (up to 80% in some studies). For them, they need melatonin given in timely doses, 6-9 hours after sunrise, to help suppress the overproduction of adrenal hormones in a cyclical manner.

So to make a long post short, I don't worry about melatonin the way I would if someone wanted to take growth hormone or give their dogs testosterone injections. It's not going to throw their system out of whack in a dangerous way if given in a reasonable manner and the dog has no uncommon underlying conditions. 

And like LisaT mentioned, as with any supplement, drug, hormone, what-have-you, everyone's mileage may vary and you can only find out if you try. I realize this is the Internet and people have no idea of what backgrounds people may or may not come from when making suggestions or assertions. 

It's good to be cautious about what you put into your body or that of your dog :thumbup:


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Jessica,
Excellent post!
Because of the success we have had so far with the melatonin, I had decided to continue with the half pill every other day. It is amazing how well behaved she canbe when she gets it. I think she is _learning_ to calm down and to focus more on what I am teaching her. 

Here is a good example:
Awhile back I was teaching Zisso to put his toy in my lap on command. I tried the same with Nadia. Zisso of course caught on right away(almost too good about it as he does it when I don't want it now) but Nadia has always come close with her Cuz, then turned away at the last moment.

Yesterday Z was busy being a boy dog, but Nadi was wound up and wanted to play. I ignored her as she paced around with that Cuz. After just a few minutes, she came up and set that Cuz in my lap!! Her reward was high praise and getting the toy thrown for her to fetch. She repeated this several times. Even as recent as a few days ago she never would have done this, so it is HUGE for her!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a couple friends who take them and swear by them..they do the 3mgs,,they also come in 5mgs


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I take them on nights (like Sundays) that I know I will have trouble falling asleep but need to get up early the next day. They help me relax and I don't wake up groggy. They are also sold in 1mg tablets but I take the 3mg.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

How odd that I decided to pop back and read this thread again and catch new posts at the same time 

I have to admit that I stopped giving Nadia the Melatonin on a regular basis quite some time ago. However, the reason for coming back to this thread was to refresh my memory on what was said about it because I am planning on starting again. 

Just like when she tried to grab my son in law by the calf of his leg, she did it to my trainer awhile back. Training is about to pick up steady again now that spring is almost here, and I need her to start being able to think clearly. Since I had such great results with Melatonin before I am going to give it another go. Just didn't see any reason to use it during the winter when we are cooped up indoors a lot.


----------

